# Deciding between these two nice aquariums



## wisco_pygo (Dec 9, 2009)

im having a hard time deciding between these two tanks. one is a 75 gallon, the other 30. i gave an offer of $250 for the 75 gallon and $200 for the 30 gallon. which would you choose? neither come w/ any accessories but they're both brand spankin new. i haven't specifically asked but i think the 75 gallon is just a cherry finish, not solid cherry. the 30 gallon is solid oak.

http://madison.craigslist.org/for/1530306406.html

http://wausau.craigslist.org/for/1542289939.html

just wanted to add both of my offers have been accepted. im a 'low baller' bitch on craigslist, muah hahaha.









just wanted to add both of my offers have been accepted. im a 'low baller' bitch on craigslist, muah hahaha.


----------



## Pit_man (Sep 13, 2008)

what do you plan to put in them? i would get the 75g without a doubt..


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Bigger is always better.


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

I personally would never give 200 for a 30 gallon PERIOD. To each his own though if it makes you happy go for it.

250 is a good price for a 75


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Ja said:


> Bigger is always better.


Yup and the price is much better also


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Yeah that too.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

75g no questions asked.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

75g....


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

75, just because bigger is better and it looks awesome.

WTF is a Animart?


----------



## wisco_pygo (Dec 9, 2009)

i know its pricey for a 30 gallon, but im not looking at the tank im looking at the solid oak. SHII looks nice



Ba20 said:


> 75, just because bigger is better and it looks awesome.
> 
> WTF is a Animart?


----------



## Genesis8 (Sep 11, 2009)

75g for sure!!!


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

i wouldn't even look at the smaller one,you have a good deal on the bigger one.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

id take the 75 and leave the 30. The 75 is a much better deal and i think the wood covering the corners looks bad


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

If i were you id find just a tank, then take the money you have saved and have a small wood worker shop. build that oak stand/canopy yuo want.


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

hahaha. So Wisco , Your Rich and a Cheap ass ? I can't Stand low Ballers....

75g


----------



## Uncle Jesse (Feb 18, 2007)

Jon87 said:


> hahaha. So Wisco , Your Rich and a Cheap ass ? I can't Stand low Ballers....
> 
> 75g


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

If I where you I would get the 75 gallon even though it is a bit pricey IMO I got my 125 gallon with a fx5 for 175 with stand and all but

hey if you like it go for it


----------

